# Coombe Park Manor - Whitchurch On Thames - January 2018



## RichPDG (Jan 14, 2018)

> The Estate was originally created by James Gardiner who acquired the property in 1865 on his return to England from the East Indies. The development of the property was based upon a large principal residence in the classic style and landscaped parkland laid out by the renowned Humphrey Repton. Charles Howard acquired the estate in 1898 and a stud complex was added to the property to support the Howard family interest of breeding and racing horses. The stud produced many high quality racehorses, in particular Willonyx, who won 5 principal races in the 1911 season. By 1920 the estate comprised 670 acres.
> 
> The property was used as a rest and recuperation centre for the United States Air Force during the Second
> World War and had by that time been passed to Mrs Lillian Howard upon the death of Charles Howard. Following the war years because of the large capital cost of refurbishment, the main part of the house was demolished leaving the existing house.



Well this certainly turned out to be a busy day at the manor!

After seeing this place pop up on various sites across the internet, everyone got underway looking for it which proved to be more difficult than first imagined. However, after searching for a good 20 to 30 mins, I eventually stumbled across the location online and the search was over! I knew it'd be busy on the weekend so I thought I'd beat the crowds and get in bright and early before everyone else. How wrong I was! As soon as I entered the property, I was greeted by no less than 12 other explorers! Nice to finally put names to so many faces! @Pretty Vacant @TrevBish @mookster @Kevin @Sprinks to name a few, sorry if I've missed anyone out!

All in all a good explore and was nice to get out again, not as good as some previous derp houses I've done in the past but an explore is an explore nonetheless!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





Thanks for looking!​


----------



## LadyPandora (Jan 14, 2018)

Although this place is everywhere now, it sure is stunning. Nicely captured


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 14, 2018)

You've taken a few more pictures here which makes this interesting. That swimming pool needs a good clean. I like the seats at the bay windows and also the blue porcelain on the toilet and sink. A lovely house.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 14, 2018)

Awesome! Nice pictures RichPDG


----------



## smiler (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice One Rich


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 6, 2018)

Some dam fine shots there PDG, great compositions,...makes me wanna revisit haha! Was good to bump into you there


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 22, 2018)

Now that was a very nice tour!


----------



## littleboyexplore (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't see the appeal myself but i guess its pretty cool...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 22, 2018)

I love the kitchen! Another place I want to see, but will prob miss the boat again!


----------

